# wtf backflow install



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

I saw this beauty this morning near my house while out for a walk with my wife and daughter. I laughed for a few minutes and then realized my water comes from the same source!


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Be a hero and get a shovel


----------



## 408plumber (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow...somebody's been passing that thing, that's scary


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Unfortunately I'd be lying if I was surprised by that...but, it's pretty normal around here!


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Just use the Bib off of the strainer to blow the mulch and dirt away,,,,,,,,,and add an Atmo,,, huh......


----------

